# Free tickets to Traders and Investors Congress 2006



## Joe Blow (10 March 2006)

Please note this offer is for those in Sydney and Melbourne only.

Traders and Investors Congress 2006 have 125 free tickets to give away to their 2 day seminars in Sydney (April 1,2) and Melbourne (April 29,30).

Some of the topics covered by the nine speakers in each two day event are:


Options
Spread Trading
CFD's
Forex
Futures
Trading Psychology
Trading US Markets
"Renting" your Shares for Monthly Income
Swing Trading
Managed Accounts
ASX Data
Buffett Style Value Investing
Different Types of Analysis
Momentum Trading
System Trading
Short and Long Term Setups
Leveraging
More Passive Investment Strategies
Medium and Long Term Investing
Trading European Markets
Technical Analysis

Thanks to event sponsors, attendees with also receive:

1) A 20 day free trial of Spectrum Live and;
2) A 7 day free trial of Bourse Data Software

Click here for more information


----------



## Jay-684 (10 March 2006)

sounds interesting, however why is it that it says

"In Fact... It’s not even $1,000. 

OK, Here it is... 

Tickets for this Great Event Are Just $399 Each.

Spend Two Whole Days with these Powerful And Exciting 

Trading Professionals - Packed Full Of 

Killer Stock Market Education!



------------------------ Just Announced ------------------------



We have just finalized a sponsorship agreement with www.MyBigDeal.com



MyBigDeal.com have decided to sponsor this series of Traders and 

Investors Congress Events to the tune $100,000 in ticket sales.



What this basically means, is that the first 500 people booked into these events will receive their tickets absolutely free. 



That's right, MyBigDeal.com will pay for the first 250 people booked in"

so the tickets have a RRP of 399, but "mybigdeal.com" has sponsored them for $100,000 (which should cover 250 tickets, but then they go on to say the first 500 people will get in for free.

sounds a bit wierd to me. can anyone explain?


----------



## Joe Blow (10 March 2006)

Jay-684 said:
			
		

> so the tickets have a RRP of 399, but "mybigdeal.com" has sponsored them for $100,000 (which should cover 250 tickets, but then they go on to say the first 500 people will get in for free.
> 
> sounds a bit wierd to me. can anyone explain?




Jay,

It was explained to me by the managing director of the company organising the events that one of the major sponsors has subsidised the cost of the free tickets, which are being distributed on a first come first served basis by ASF and some other sites.

However I don't think that mybigdeal.com is actually paying $399 per ticket for the free tickets but has worked out some kind of deal with the organisers.


----------



## Jay-684 (10 March 2006)

ok

thanks for clearing that up!


----------

